# NJ make and takes



## Gory Corey

All righty, settled in living mid state more or less in Bridgewater, so whats the deal, where are the M&Ts in this berg?
Once I know the threads or forums I can subscribe and begin to participate...if you'll have me.


Corey


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have three - NJ/PA MnT, Jersey Devils, and NJ Hookerman. The first two have dedicated subforums that you will find under the main directory for the Make and Take groups. NJ Hookerman is in the same general forum as this thread. Someone from each group can tell you how close you are to their respective hosting locations. I'm sure you will find them all friendly and happy to welcome a new member.


----------



## niblique71

NJ Hookerman MnT group is about 25 minutes directly west of you near Clinton NJ. We are the newest group just 3 months old and striving to achieve a coveted subforum of our own. 
I have been to the NJ/PA group many times and they are a really great group of people. I've met a few of the NJ Devil members as well and they are also Super Friendly. I suspect You would be welcome in ALL 3 groups. Feel free to introduce yourself in each groups latest post.

Greg


----------



## Devil

Hi GC,
Jersey Devils are located in South Jersey and our meeting are in the Mt Laurel area. We had our meeting today to plan out what we will be doing. It's a small group with 7 members but we are growing. Our meeting take place on the 3ed Sat of each month and the 4th Sat is a back up if over have of us can't make it on the 3ed.


----------

